# Suggestions for prop protection



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.propguardmarine.com/how.html

http://www.allinflatables.com/shopping/custom/guards.html


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

what is it about drilling thru the skeg that scares you? couple of small holes are easy to fill but if the thing works and protects your L.u. and is bolted in place then why worry about a few holes :-?


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

Just dont want to drill too close to the oil resoiver and 4 holes I would think would weaken the skeg. Plus, if I don't like the River Runner and ultimate choose to go another route, I'm stuck with the 4 holes.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> Just dont want to drill too close to the oil resoiver and 4 holes I would think would weaken the skeg. Plus, if I don't like the River Runner and ultimate choose to go another route, I'm stuck with the 4 holes.


IMHO you started out correctly by doing the research but sooner or later you will have to commit and drill your skeg if you are trying to protect it. 

I used to use "Hydro Shields" because I could feel a difference in the tiller when it got very shallow. Even experimented with removing the bat wing and making it more like a "River Runner" with the same brackets.

Keep in mind the skeg's purpose is to protect the prop and is "sacrificial" (finger nails running down the chalk board? ;D ;D)


just my .00000000000000001 sense


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have six boats and every one of them have a Macks River Runner on it. I run them hard during duck season and I no longer worry at all about the prop. 

I used to run with out them then you find that in soft bottom the skeg digs in and the prop is slicing and dicing the bottom. Up north the bottom is rocky and the water is not clear - too thick to drink, too thin to plow. The river runner will keep the blades out of the dirt. 

The one I have here in FL hit the bottom so hard that it broke the river runner off and took a chunk of the skeg. Bolted a new one on with only three bolts and 6 years later still not afraid of oysters.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

theres a jackplate out of lousiana that has a guard on it. its worth a search


----------

